
HeteroTSDB: An Extensible Time Series Database on Heterogeneous Key-Value Stores [pdf] - y_uuki
https://yuuk.io/papers/heterotsdb_compsac2019.pdf
======
cbsmith
I scanned this, and there's a lot of talk here about having two separate
layers of key-value storage (not nearly the first system to have that design),
but I'm missing what is the key innovation here. I need to read it in more
detail, but if anyone else figures out what that is, I'd love to hear about
it.

~~~
shin_lao
Same here, can't see what's the discovery in this paper.

------
1996
Or normalize your data and use clickhouse.

~~~
shin_lao
Clickhouse is a nightmare to scale and operate and doesn't support TS joins.

